
Optimization-related projects in Julia v2 [video] - idunning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LNeR299q88
======
idunning
Slides:
[http://iaindunning.com/talks/JuliaCon15JuliaOpt.pdf](http://iaindunning.com/talks/JuliaCon15JuliaOpt.pdf)

